# http://www.customdropshipper.com/ How about these guys?



## coosbaytv (Aug 7, 2008)

anyone have an experience with this company?

They have way more of a selection of hardgoods... more like a promotion logo company...


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Coos.....Don't deal with companies like this!!! It's a setup website (which is usually just sitting there) and charge you a monthly fee to do it. Sales are usually "NOTHING" and all you do is spend your hard earned money. Print a few shirts, take a pic and place a "FREE" ad on your local craigslist and start from there. I hate to see people waste their money on bogus products


----------



## coosbaytv (Aug 7, 2008)

jumpman21:

thanks for the quick response however your advice is exactly what I do NOT want to do.

This is only because I am trying to reach a national audience to avoid my local (60,000 pop county with NO MONEY). That is a whole other story!

This response is not meant to offend you in any way but at the risk of not knowing my intensions, you may feel that way.

That said, have you used one of these types of services before? Maybe CafePress or another?

Do you have an experience you would like to share?

What do you do in your t-shirt business and how do you do it?

Thanks!


----------

